# Help!! Fish ID!!



## kieran_119 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys,


I recently bought this lil' guy from a reputable and trusted shop, and I've completely forgotten what species they said he is!... Any help in I.D'ing him would be greatly appreciated


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its a khuli loach or a bicher, hard to tell if his tail is flat or rounded.


----------



## kieran_119 (Dec 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, I know it isn't a khuli, I've got a khuli in my tank and it looks nothing like him. This fish is 4-5 inches long and quite thick. My khuli is only about 3 inches, quite narrow and black and orange lol... Thank you anyway


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok I would say its a bicher


----------



## kieran_119 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you!! It is a Cuvier's Bichir. Great help... Thankfully, my tank is plenty big enough for him to grow


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

yea thats a bichir, how big and what kind of tank do you have?


----------



## kieran_119 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got a 260 litre tropical freshwater tank. He seems really happy in there at the moment. Lots of room for him to swim about with lots of floor space


----------

